# "Hollow" concrete floor?



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Not that I have ever seen. Of course I have led a sheltered life. Seems like if there was a hollow space there would be access to it and he could of shown it to you.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Would he be talking about walker duct? A lot of the older buildings here have that in the floor. The do sound hollow.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

No, he's saying the floor is hollow.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> No, he's saying the floor is hollow.


 Well.... I hope you get this job so you can post some pic's of this floor.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

william1978 said:


> Well.... I hope you get this job so you can post some pic's of this floor.


 
Or pictures of the idiot who thinks its hollow. 

As a side thought once you trench to get your conduits installed it will have a hollow space in it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

I have worked with 'Robertson' duct and to the inexperienced it could be thought of as a hollow floor.

I don't know if that is it but just a possibility.


http://www.hhrobertson.com/constructiontypes/concrete.aspx


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> I have worked with 'Robertson' duct and to the inexperienced it could be thought of as a hollow floor.
> 
> I don't know if that is it but just a possibility.
> 
> ...


 There is a high dollar steak house that we put that same stuff in. I could not remember what it was called until you posted this link.:thumbsup:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

william1978 said:


> There is a high dollar steak house that we put that same stuff in. I could not remember what it was called until you posted this link.:thumbsup:


Which steakhouse? I like a good steak!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> Which steakhouse? I like a good steak!


 Sullivan's steak house. http://www.sullivansteakhouse.com/ It will cost at least $100 without any alcohol. I enjoy a steak at Texas Roadhouse better. I always pick one out that is really thick. Man I just might have to go there tonight now that we have been talking about steaks.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

william1978 said:


> Sullivan's steak house. http://www.sullivansteakhouse.com/ It will cost at least $100 without any alcohol. I enjoy a steak at Texas Roadhouse better. I always pick one out that is really thick. Man I just might have to go there tonight now that we have been talking about steaks.


 Yea Ive been there. It is good. Havent tried the roadhouse but longhorn is good also. 
I like a good steak but lately have been getting the big prime rib and a lobster tail from outback. Me and the old lady can eat for 75 or less with tip.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I love Outback too. When me and my wife were dating we would eat there 2 or 3 times a week, but that was when I had no bills.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

william1978 said:


> I love Outback too. When me and my wife were dating we would eat there 2 or 3 times a week, but that was when I had no bills.


 
Yea I remember them days. That used to be my favorite place to take a girl. Then I figured out its not the meal that makes them put out its the alcohol! So a six pack and some chicken nuggets became the ticket!:jester:
Unless she was really hot then steak it was!:yes:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

In the 70's and 80's a lot of buildings had precast hollow concrete, typically 4' wide and lengths as needed (with limits) we pulled our branch circuits through the hollows. BUT this was only on the 1st floor ceiling and up the 1st floor was always on slab. 

These were 8" slabs and had 3" (I think) round hollows with 3"-4" solid concrete between each chase.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If this is a cash wrap, it's a 99% chance you're dealing with underfloor duct and not hollow floor plank. Cash wraps were nearly always done with Walker or Robertson duct. You need to find out what brand you're dealing with to get the blank fittings and new riser fittings, unless you're going "old school" on it. 

Hollow floor planks (Spandeck, Spancrete, etc) were sometimes used on grade where the soil was extremely poor. They were set on piles instead of pouring concrete traditionally. This is such a rare application for spandeck, that I'd feel pretty good about saying that's not what you're dealing with. Surely, you're dealing with underfloor duct instead. You should be able to tell in the phone room or electrical room, where the duct probably comes up through the floor full-size.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Unless it's a mall from a Dan Brown novel I'd guess walker duct.


----------

